# Amazon sword,what is this???



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I just got my first amazon sword,but I was wondering what this long sprout is










Should I just clip that off,or let it be??

thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

let it be bro, its part of the plant


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hehehe...Don't worry about it man!That part of the plant is the reproductive one.If you care your plant correctly small 'baby' swords will be developed.

Here is the article about Echinodorus Sprouting!

Enjoy your plants!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thanks for the help,Im fairly new to these live plants,but I like them much better then the fakes,cant wait to get some little amazon sprouts,thats a good article there


----------

